# New cage



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

After spending $100 and throwing away all the packaging and can no longer return I was informed the bar spacing is too wide so hopefully I be able to get a better cage but for now this will have to do.

It was supposed to be double decker in size but I could not get the top half to snap into the hinges alone then of course I broke a part so i had to adjust to a cage half the intended size its still bigger than the old cage. The old cage was so filthy and hard to clean (not to mention crowded) I needed to get rid of it.

The birds were ticked off that I moved them but they settled in fast.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgies look  beautiful.

Would you be so kind as to satisfy my curiosity with regard to three things, please? 

What are the dimensions of the portion of the cage the budgies are in currently?
What is the actual spacing between the bars?
What are the white things sticking down from the top of the cage in the last picture you posted?

:wave:








*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I am not sure of the spacing of the bars. I am guessing 1/2 an inch. I do not have a ruler at home but they are climbing the bars without struggle. The things hanging down I think is the end tip of hantzies flight wings. They are oddly white in color even tho she is a yellow/green bird. its 30 inches long, 15 inches wide i believe. I am not sure of the height for I altered the intended size but it is taller than my last cage that was 20 inches tall. They are happy. They love the natural branches, my old cage could not fit them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

* Thanks for letting me know those are one of your other budgie's tail feathers sticking down in that picture. 
I couldn't figure that one out to save me. 

I found the dimensions for the L12 (Vision Bird Cage for Large Birds)

Your 1/2 cage set up is

29.5" L x 15" W x 18.25" H (8,075.625 cubic inches)
(If you had the top attached, the cage would be 36.5" H) (16,151.25 cubic inches)

Minimum size for 2 budgies-----30x18x18"
Volume = 9,720" cubic inches

Minimum size for 3 budgies-----32x18x20"
Volume = 11,520" cubic inches

Minimum size for 4 budgies-----34x18x25" 
Volume = 15,300" cubic inches

Minimum size for 5 budgies-----35x18x30"
Volume = 18,900" cubic inches

Minimum size for 6 budgies-----40x18x32"
Volume = 23,040" cubic inches

The spacing of the bars on this cage is .81"

Spacing between bars on a cage for a budgie should be no more than .5" as a budgie may try to stick his/her head through the opening and get it stuck. 

*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I was wrong it was not hantzie but Queiksens wings, it could not be Hantzie for she was behind rainbow lol

I am watching them closely i am on vacation the next week and a half. they love the cage tho. I do not think i ever saw them this happy. Yes it is about 1 inch wider and 4 inches longer than the old cage. The old cage was so well put together I could not take it apart, cage got so filthy i was worried about them getting sick, you could not take out the grill. They were so cranky from being moved i had to buy them millit to bribe them lol

I found a store that specializes in birds and they had 5 had raised tame conures. all 5 came to me and were crawling all over me. I wish i had pictures.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Heidi,

If you have 6 budgies, I'd recommend you consider the Prevue Hendrix F040 flight cage.

Amazon.com : Prevue Pet Products Wrought Iron Flight Cage with Stand F040 Black Bird Cage, 31-Inch by 20-1/2-Inch by 53-Inch : Birdcages : Pet Supplies

As I mentioned in my previous post in this thread, the recommended minimum size cage for 6 is:

Minimum size for 6 budgies-----40x18x32"
Volume = 23,040" cubic inches

Spacing between bars on a cage for a budgie should be no more than .5" *


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Heidi,
> 
> If you have 6 budgies, I'd recommend you consider the Prevue Hendrix F040 flight cage.
> 
> ...


I will need to measure for sure but I think the height does not include the base. The base itself looks to be 5 or so inches


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*In the online description of the cage measurements they would include the area within the base as part of the height. *


----------

